# what would you do if you weren't afraid?



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

I heard this question, intended for self reflection, on a motivational tape. Does it help you to ask yourself this? Would you act differently in some cases, all cases, any case? is fear something that has a large imapct on your life?


----------



## BadVibes (Jun 20, 2011)

I have no fears really. Unless you count drowning, falling and burning lmao.

But no. i'm up for just about anything.. hence my outrageous yet lonely life.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

Yes it does have a large impact on getting things done in my life. Especially little day-to-day things. Reminds me of a quote by Lillian, "The only thing stopping you from success is yourself"


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

I'd flirt with the guy I have a crush on. Now, I'm too scared because if he likes me back it would mean eventually he would discover I have SA.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

I would be out in the world working,learning fun skills and staying in touch with old friends.


----------



## Buzz180 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd have sex with every girl in the world


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Buzz180 said:


> I'd have sex with every girl in the world


Thats nice too :lol


----------



## Doni (Feb 11, 2011)

I would bag the sexiest girl I see, the 1 dat looks so good to me. I would tell the people I dont like F#%k U. I would marry the girl I bagged n make lots of babies, work n live happily ever after.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

seems to be a lot of relationship orientated stuff


----------



## van0014 (Oct 28, 2010)

id make some friends


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd smile more


----------



## seerskater (Jun 29, 2011)

id make some ****in friends and not give a ****, wooohh!


----------



## finch (Jun 6, 2011)

id take more walks outside and just go to places with great energy. wouldnt be afraid to sing or hum to myself, or even enter any store calmly just for my needs. able to smile and have energy without my anxiety draining me. just freely able to co-exist and not worry that i need to talk to people.


----------



## bigboi (Mar 2, 2011)

I would also smile too. Be more socialable where you are well liked. Umm be fit. I would get more women n be a magnet haha Jk jk. But sounds good. Ummm I would just wanna love myself more and be able to love others. Oh yeah not give a **** what people say. I would kick asses. JudO chop


----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

If I didn't have SA I would stay in contact with a lot of my friends rather than let them drift away now that high school has come to a close. I would also party with one of my long time friends from elementary school and I would hang out with girls rather than sitting in my room typing this up.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Be less anti-social. Strike out on my own and not care about what people say/think about my choices.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

Lachlan said:


> I heard this question, intended for self reflection, on a motivational tape. Does it help you to ask yourself this? Would you act differently in some cases, all cases, any case? is fear something that has a large imapct on your life?


All fear and negativity is caused by resistance. When you accept the way you feel in a state of fear it will turn into peace. Accept as in surrender to what is. I've experienced a lot of fear in the past and another trick to not feeling fear is to love all emotions. If you feel bad, love it. Your mood will instantly change.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Definitely socialize a bit more.

I'd be a better employee. Could talk anyone into buying something if it weren't for anxiety.

I'd be a better friend too. Probably more enjoyable to be around.

Lots of stress would be exterminated.. the majority of stress gone. Oh, it would be so nice lol.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

not a real gem said:


> I'd learn to ride a motorbike


Oh my god!!! I want a motorcycle so bad but I don't have a license mainly because I'm afraid I might die.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i would get a try to make some friends


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

honestly? sky dive or something alone those lines because it looks so much fun D:
but i dont like heights..so it defeats the object. 
even if it is the quicker way down lol.


----------



## nicolem9000 (Jul 12, 2011)

i would definitely want to be in a relationship, go out with friends to crowded area's and NOT feel like an alien with 8 heads (even though i know no one really thinks that), and actually make those friends that i would go out with, since i don't have them now !


----------



## saffant (May 26, 2010)

doni said:


> i would bag the sexiest girl i see, the 1 dat looks so good to me. I would tell the people i dont like f#%k u. I would marry the girl i bagged n make lots of babies, work n live happily ever after.


qft


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd travel and try to get published.


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

smile more. laugh more. truly experience and enjoy life without the constraints of fear.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Try to get into acting


----------



## Raisins (Aug 4, 2011)

i'd go to a concert and stage dive


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Probably ask out a certain lady-associate of mine, go outside, go to parties, I guess just enjoy life more.


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd enjoy life by making friends, going to concerts, being independent, actually forming relationships with people that I like, and just having an idgaf about what people think attitude.


----------



## DJKav (Jun 23, 2011)

I would travel and also become a DJ


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

Stand up for myself and what I believe in more often, speak louder and 'take up more space' as I've been told I should do by caring souls, and be way better at speaking Korean.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I would do 10X as many things as I have been doing lately. I would stop denying myself experiences and accomplishments.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Go to parties and clubs
& make a lot of friends.


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

all i want is a girl half the time other than that i dont care about friends and **** i feel lonely


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't know, I can't imagine life without fear.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

^ so would you say 'fear' or the anxiety that you feel, was the dominant motivating force in your life?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

but how do you get the benefit of a close, trusting relationship with out letting someone in?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Get friends, get a job, get a ged, get boyfriend, get more of a life.


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd probably do something daring like acting and try to be successful in it lol maybe there's still a chance to get over this and try. i'm young


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

I would smile all the time and talk to people more. I would audition for the talent show. I would also tell my crush that I like him. And I would absolutely take my revenge on the people who teased me back in middle school........ :yes


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

If I wasn't afraid...
I would have a good day at work.
Because I wouldn't care if other people were giving me
rude looks. or judging me. 

I could ride my bike anywhere without reserve
and stretch out my legs and relax. Wherever I want.
Even if there are people around.

I could go to the gym everyday without feeling emotionally exhausted.
It would be fun.

If I wasn't afraid I could eat whatever I want in front of people
in the breakroom..AND read my book without having to hide in the bathroom.

I could enter my photos into that contest
without talking myself out of it.

If I wasn't afraid I could look jim the manager in the eye
And I wouldn't be an hour late for lunch all the time.
Because I could ask them. Like everyone else does.

I could buy myself a fan for my register without feeling
like a loser.( I sweat a lot at work but no one else does
and I'd be the only one at work who has a fan). And I wouldn't
have to keep wiping my face with paper towels.
It would be okay being the only one who has a fan.


----------



## Zangerita (Aug 24, 2011)

*I would...*



Lachlan said:


> I heard this question, intended for self reflection, on a motivational tape. Does it help you to ask yourself this? Would you act differently in some cases, all cases, any case? is fear something that has a large imapct on your life?


I would go to the gym every day. 
I would learn how to fight and fight in competitions. 
I would wake up early every day. 
I would tell people what I really thought about their opinions expressing mine.
I would run every morning.
I would learn how to ride a bike and go biking everywhere.
I would learn how to ride a motorcycle or drive a car.
I would go out with a girl to see how it was.
I would wear a bikini to the beach.
And some other things too but now I can't think of them...


----------



## Zangerita (Aug 24, 2011)

*I relate*



foreverforgotten said:


> If I wasn't afraid...
> I would have a good day at work.
> Because I wouldn't care if other people were giving me
> rude looks. or judging me.
> ...


I think that's a good goal. Buy yourself that fan!


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

If i wasn't afraid, i'd get my life back. I miss it.


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd start a band.
I'd dance and sing in public.

I'd express myself


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

many things


----------



## WaterStone (Aug 24, 2011)

Socialize more - be less terrified of going to professional gatherings.


----------



## freddy (Aug 18, 2011)

Run through town naked..... not really. 
Make a few decent friends.
Get rich, somehow.
Fall in love lol:b.
Have kids(eventually).
Die happy:dead.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a very good question.
I guess I am at the point where I have limited myself so much due to social anxiety, that I find it hard to fantasize about what I could do if I overcame it.
I think I would make some radical changes in my life, I'd go to live in some exotic country, where I could contemplate my life direction whilst laying under a palm tree and watching the ocean  
I think I'd reject the standard lifestyle and would not even try to pursue it.


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

I would do a karaoke


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

go back to uni


----------



## canuck (Sep 13, 2011)

I would go out with friends and not rely on alcohol to socialize
I would spark a conversation with people i dont know without caring of being judged.
I would feel comfortable introducing myself on the first day of class.
I would do oral presentations without having a panic attack.


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would be able to truly be myself.I could just have a good time all the time instead of feeling so alone and miserable.

One day I won't be afraid.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

If I wasn't afraid, I'd relax more and do the things that make me happy and not so much those to satisfy people around me in order not to lose them.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd probably be pretty dead if I didn't care years ago.


----------



## Liana27 (Sep 16, 2011)

I wouldn't give a crap about what people thought of me - just be my crazy self lol, I can only be myself after a few drinks and ppl seem to like me when I'm like that. I would make loads of friends, get an awesome job. In fact, if my SA disappeared, I would be jumping for joy.


----------



## caramellow (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd have more friends--and not hold on to the bad ones just to have people in my life.

I'd go back to freelance writing again, and be much better at promoting myself, to the point where I'd be earning as much, or more, than I make working for somebody else. (And I'd have people to talk to when I felt bored or lonely because I work alone.)

I'd get serious about speaking engagements on health and weight loss, rather than thinking in my head that I'd love to do it.

I'd hold my head high when certain people walked by at work. And greet them, if they are the ones who treat me with respect. (Maybe even if they're among the jerks--kill 'em with kindness, LOL.)

I'd make more frequent, more intimate small talk with people I know, and not just strangers who I don't have to worry about judging me because I'll never see them again.

I'd have the courage to give my opinion without being watered down, in a tactful way. I'd stick to my opinion even if someone I was talking to had a different one.

I'd be better at thinking--and communicating--on my feet.

I'd be living life, rather than just anticipating how I think it'll unfold, and defending myself against it.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

If I wasnt afraid I would wait outside my house until the racist bigot next door attacks me and then get him busted for violence.
With my damaged lungs though its a very risky strategy, and one hit in the wrong place woiuld put me on the deck permanantly.


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

If I wasn't afraid, I'd let go of myself, come into this world, and just live life fully. Do as I wish.. do what I want... and not care what everyone has to say.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

ooh that's easy; i definitely would love to sing on a stage or at an event
even though i know i don't sound good (understatement :yes)
i would do it, just because i can and wouldn't be afraid to!
one day...:lol


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I'd be much less inhibited and I'd probably would spend a lot less time alone.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow...If I wasn't afraid...

If I wasn't afraid I'd probably be a really outgoing friendly person. I was already like that before I became...well...timorously ashamed.

I'd live more, go out more, try and experience new things. Say what's on my mind without self consciousness. Do or wear what I want without self consciousness. Pursue goals, volunteer, make more friends, be involved in my community. Etc.

Hell, I'd do a whooooleeee lotta things if I was different.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i'd swim. a_ lot_.

and i'd drink at bars. like people on TV. 
i'd be a scientist of some sorts cause i wouldn't be afraid and intimidated of the intelligent and competitive atmosphere.
i'd be the life of the party with my friends. cause i'm a closet extrovert.


----------



## yager75 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just thinking about this makes me realize how much I hold back in my life. Let's see I would ask out a girl I think is cute. I would try new activities like mountain biking. The list could go on and on.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

What WOULDN'T I do if I weren't afraid?


That being said, I've done some ballsy things even though I was afraid and even if I wasn't afraid there are just some things I wouldn't care to do, even if I was free of fear.


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

If I wasn't afraid....

I would just start walking in one direction and see where that takes me. Explore my town.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd go out with a white chick.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

love someone :I


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I'd make some more friends and get out of the house. Then, I might eventually meet someone.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd go make lots of friends and probably talk to a hooker


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

NUDIE RUN!!!!!

=p


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

i wouldnt worry about people disliking me all the time.
and i wouldnt do everything in my life on the basis of people liking me
and approving of my actions.


----------



## Smilesreplacewords (May 28, 2011)

I would sky dive. I would have a group of close gal pals. I would become a "yes man" and stop turning down oppurtunities. I would spend less energy avoiding and worrying and instead spend my energy enjoying myself. I'd embrace my beauty and stop putting myself down to lift others up.
Wow that felt good to write.


----------

